# Programmzuordnung



## Loveboat (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem UbuntuStudio 8.10

Und zwar kann ich keine Dateien aus dem Internet direkt öffnen, das heißt eine PDF-Datei wurde sonst immer mit einem PDF-Reader geöffnet, PPS konnten mit einem konformen Programm geöffnet werden.

Das geht nicht mehr. Wenn ich eine PDF-Datei im Internet anschauen möchte bekomme ich nur die möglichkeit diese zu speichern oder abzubrechen. Dabei habe ich den Adobe Reader 8.1 für Debian drauf. 

WO kann ich es einstellen das die PDF-Dateien mit dem Reader geöffnet werden? Und welches Programm nehme ich für PPS bzw. PPT-Dateien?

Danke und Gruß
Loveboat


----------

